# Barnett Pro Diablo 2 / Barnett Cobra Replacement bands?



## noah013 (Sep 21, 2013)

So in a few weeks I'm going to America.

I want to buy a Barnett Pro Diablo 2 and a Barnett Cobra at Walmart, but do they sell replacement bands?

And do Daisy replacement bands fits?

Thanks and greetings, Noah013


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

The bands you want stink! I would use flats on it. Hold on I'll get you a link.

Some info on barnetts. 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25040-barnetts-barnetts-barnetts-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/?p=315543.

[URL=http://slingshotforum]http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15213-barnett-slingshots/#entry171874[/URL]


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

WalMart's website sells a lot of things that specific stores won't have. All the south of the river WalMarts in the Twin Cities got rid of their slingshot sections. Call ahead or email to verify a specific WalMart has what you want in stock before showing up.

All the major commercial tube brands will fit any of the major commercial rod frame forks. Try some Trumark Red (RRT) or Amber (RR1). I like them better than Daisy, Barnett, or Marksman. Aftermath Airsoft (Gamo) is located in Florida, if you're neary, they might be worth a visit. They sell the same forks as Daisy, but buy from a supplier in Taiwan (ROC), rather than mainland China (PRC). The aftermath forks come with different bands than daisy, and have awesome pouches, like barnett does. If you don't mind kit-bashing, Trumark tubes with Barnett pouches would be a dream come true. Trumark and Daisy have dealer locators on their websites, Marksman and Barnett probably do too.

I haven't chrony tested any tubes or bands yet, but here are my subjective rankings of the tubes I've shot (best to worst):
1. Trumark Amber: smooth, easy pull, delivers good impact.

2. Trumark Red: even smoother and easier, my nephew (8 years old) who tried them says they're the best.

3. Daisy: hits hard, but a hard pull

4. Marksman Red: easy pull, meh impact

5. Barnett Amber: meh


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Triple S: nice mod to your Pro Diablo 2, thanks for sharing. Did you use heat shrink on the stabilizers?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> Triple S: nice mod to your Pro Diablo 2, thanks for sharing. Did you use heat shrink on the stabilizers?


no that's not a mod of mine that's a picture from google. I was just showing the flatbands on the Barnett itself. I'm sorry for the confusion.


----------



## noah013 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for answering.

The walmart isn't far from where I go so it isn't neccesary to contact them I think.

Also I'll look for Trumark bands, but if Walmart doesn't sell them, I'll go for the Daisy bands.

I can always put flatbands on them, but I really want to try tubes.

Greetings, Noah013


----------

